# Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2018)

Vorgeschichte: 2012 machte ich meiner Frau am Strand von Madeira Beach, Florida, einen Heiratsantrag. Klassisch beim Sonnenuntergang am Strand. Ein Jahr später gaben wir uns das Ja-Wort am Strand von Anna Maria Island, ebenfalls in Florida. Da wir natürlich nicht die ganze Familie mitnehmen konnten, beschränkten wir uns auf unsere besten Freunde. Sina und Andy fungierten so auch als Trauzeugen. Bevor die beiden für eine Woche nach Cape Coral kamen – hier gibt es große Häuser für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld – verbrachten wir noch drei Tage in Key West und statteten dem Saltwater Angler einen Besuch ab. Ein Muss bei jedem Key-West-Trip für uns. Dann ging es ab nach Fort Myers zum Flughafen und die Hochzeitswoche begann. 



Bereits von Deutschland aus war mit der Agentur alles besprochen und geplant. Die beiden Frauen legten einen Kosmetiktag vor der Trauung ein. Perfekt für uns Männer, denn wir wollten die Zeit mit dem deutschen Auswanderer Marc Schulze nutzen. Er operiert als Guide von Naples aus und ist eine echte Marke. Hamburger Schnack und eine ordentliche Portion Spaß sind garantiert! Also ging es Anfang Mai zur vereinbarten Marina. Dort fütterten wir Snooks mit Shrimps, die unter den Stegen standen und ihre Schonzeit genossen. Danach legte Marc den Hebel seines perfekt ausgestatteten Zwölf-Meter-Bootes auf den Tisch und steuerte die Spots auf dem Meer an. Tackle, Getränke und Köder werden auch beim ihm gestellt. Und wie bei allen lizensierten Guides ist die Saltwater Licence nicht nötig.


  Die Angelei ist nicht besonders kompliziert: Shrimps, Köderfische und Stückfisch werden entweder an freier Leine oder am Grund angeboten. Zudem fischten wir noch mit Spinnruten (bis 80 Gramm WG), Circle Hooks und Shrimps. Mit einem leichten Blei schickten wir die Happen in die Tiefe (rund zehn Meter) und holten diverse Grouper- und Snapper-Arten an Bord. Es stand so viel Fisch unter dem Boot, dass es nur wenige Augenblicke bis zum nächsten Biss dauerte. An den anderen Ruten stiegen King Mackerel, Haie, Barrakudas und kleinere Thunfische ein. Irgendeine Rolle kreischte immer …! Da Andy zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade mit einer Chemotherapie durch war und die Behandlungszeit vergessen sollten, überließ ich ihm gerne die meisten Bisse. 



 Die Köderfischbesorgung hatte Marc sich am Morgen zügiger vorgestellt und dehnte unsere acht Stunden auf zehn aus. Wir waren begeistert. Weiter drillen! Müde und mit schweren Armen ging es am späten Nachmittag mit Vollgas zurück nach Naples. Einige Snapper begleiteten uns und ließen den Angeltag kulinarisch perfekt ausklingen.


  Noch ein Wort zu unserem Haus: Natürlich suchte ich eines an einem Salzwasserkanal aus. So konnten wir die Zeit vor oder nach unseren Ausflügen für Baby-Tarpon, Snook und Snapper nutzen. Cape Coral besteht aus einem weit verzweigten Kanalsystem. Süßwasserbereiche locken mit Barschen und anderen Räubern. 



  Nach der Woche trennten sich unsere Wege. Sina und Andy flogen zurück nach Deutschland, während wir unsere Hochzeitsreise im Anschluss in Mexiko genossen. Ach ja, geangelt haben wir da auch. Aber das ist noch mal eine andere Geschichte …


Hier ein Clip vom Trip. Bitte nicht auf die Qualität achten  Kamera wurde bereits vor einiger Zeit ausgetauscht und das Programm gewechselt. Aber für einen Eindruck reicht es, denke ich.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Und hier noch drei weitere Motive.


----------



## daci7 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

:m Schicke Fische!


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Schoener Bericht und tolle King Mackerel


----------



## racoon (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Tolle Bilder, Danke. Allerdings bin ich erstaunt, dass doch fast ausschließlich Statios zu sehen sind, ich dachte immer, der Amerikaner an sich fischt lieber mit der Multi |kopfkrat


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*



racoon schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, Danke. Allerdings bin ich erstaunt, dass doch fast ausschließlich Statios zu sehen sind, ich dachte immer, der Amerikaner an sich fischt lieber mit der Multi |kopfkrat



Trugschluss ! Kommt auch bei den amis drauf an, was du machen willst. Und soviel wird da auch nicht mit der bc gefischt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*



racoon schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, Danke. Allerdings bin ich erstaunt, dass doch fast ausschließlich Statios zu sehen sind, ich dachte immer, der Amerikaner an sich fischt lieber mit der Multi |kopfkrat



Die Multis kommen beim gezielten Grouper- oder Haiangeln oder Schleppen zum Einsatz. So meine Erfahrungen. Ansonsten eben stabile Stationärrollen. Häufig mit hoher Übersetzung. 
Beim Bass-Fischen sind die kleinen Mutis/Baitcaster natürlich sehr beliebt.


----------



## Innos (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Danke für den Bericht! Das steigert die Vorfreude doch enorm, auch wenn es bei mir im Mai nur für die kurzweilige Angelei vom Strand oder Kanal reichen wird. 

Habt ihr euch die Lizenz für das Fischen im Kanal online oder vor Ort im Angelladen gekauft?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*



Innos schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht! Das steigert die Vorfreude doch enorm, auch wenn es bei mir im Mai nur für die kurzweilige Angelei vom Strand oder Kanal reichen wird.
> 
> Habt ihr euch die Lizenz für das Fischen im Kanal online oder vor Ort im Angelladen gekauft?



Topzeit! In welche Ecke geht es? Pack Dir die Angel immer ins Auto ;-) Fischen ist so gut wie überall möglich und erlaubt. Meine Frau lag auch schon am Strand und ich stand bis zum Bauch im Wasser. An vielen Stränden teilen sich Angler und Badegäste die Fläche. 
Ich habe noch meine erste Lizenz und hole mir anhand der Nummer immer eine aktuell bei Bass Pro in Miami oder Fort Myers oder World Wide Sportsman auf Islamorada. Hängt vom Flughafen ab. So verbinde ich Lizenzkauf mit ein wenig Shopping.


----------



## Innos (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Topzeit! In welche Ecke geht es? Pack Dir die Angel immer ins Auto ;-) Fischen ist so gut wie überall möglich und erlaubt. Meine Frau lag auch schon am Strand und ich stand bis zum Bauch im Wasser. An vielen Stränden teilen sich Angler und Badegäste die Fläche.
> Ich habe noch meine erste Lizenz und hole mir anhand der Nummer immer eine aktuell bei Bass Pro in Miami oder Fort Myers oder World Wide Sportsman auf Islamorada. Hängt vom Flughafen ab. So verbinde ich Lizenzkauf mit ein wenig Shopping.



Mein Angelzeugs ist jetzt schon gepackt... #t|supergri Wir machen mit dem Auto eine Rundreise. Es geht in Miami los, dann Florida Keys, Cape Coral und zuletzt dann Tampa. Dort haben wir eine Hütte direkt auf dem Hillsborough River. #v

Ich werde mir dann wohl gleich nach Ankunft in Miami eine Salz- und Süßwasser Lizenz besorgen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Klingt super! Die Keys sind einfach der Hammer :vik:Spannende Strandabschnitte sind zum Beispiel im Bahia Honda State Park oder John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park
Erstklassig für Snook sind die Brücken bei Bud N' Mary's auf der Golfseite oder die hinter Anne's Beach Atlantikseite. 
Wo kommt Ihr auf den Keys unter? Wenn Ihr länger vor Ort seid, leiht Euch beim Kayak Shack bei Robbie's Kajaks mit Pedalantireb und taucht in die Magroven ein. Das macht auch Nichtanglern Spaß ;-) Dort gibt's Snapper, Snook, Tarpon,.... Nach den Mangroven kommt Ihr auf fischreiche Flats mit Barrakudas & Co.
Schnell noch ein, zwei Restauranttipps, bevor ich mich hier völlig verlieren: Super Mahi-Mahi-Sandwich genißen wir immer im City Hall Cafe. Und mit Füßen im Sand speist Ihr beim Marker 88. 

Ich hoffe, nächstes Jahr auch wieder rüber fliegen zu können. Entweder Keys oder das Gebiet um Fort Myers Beach. Muss da mal mit meiner Frau reden, ob sie Lust auf einen Urlaub mit unserem Hund hat... ;-)


----------



## Innos (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Besten Dank für die Tipps! 

Auf den Keys sind wir in Marathon am Key Colony Beach. Leider nur für 2 Tage, mittlerweile ärgere ich mich auch schon ein wenig darüber hierfür nicht mehr Zeit eingeplant zu haben. #t Aber egal, das wäre dann halt ein Grund nochmal wiederzukommen. :vik:


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*



Innos schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Tipps!
> 
> Auf den Keys sind wir in Marathon am Key Colony Beach. Leider nur für 2 Tage, mittlerweile ärgere ich mich auch schon ein wenig darüber hierfür nicht mehr Zeit eingeplant zu haben. #t Aber egal, das wäre dann halt ein Grund nochmal wiederzukommen. :vik:



Hier noch ein Clip, zu dem ich auch noch mal einen Beitrag verfassen werde. War mit meinem Kumpel Andy für neun Tage ohne Frauen auf den Keys und wir hatten unter anderem ein Ferienhaus in Key Colony Beach. Hauptangelplatz war Richtung auf der US 1 Richtung Norden Grassy Key. Die Brücke war sehr fischreich. Egal, bei welcher Tide. 
Ja, die Keys sind zwar super, aber auch die anderen Teile in Florida sind klasse - auch zum Fischen#6


----------



## Hering 58 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Sehr Schöner Bericht,tolle Fische.


----------



## Innos (6. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Clip, zu dem ich auch noch mal einen Beitrag verfassen werde. War mit meinem Kumpel Andy für neun Tage ohne Frauen auf den Keys und wir hatten unter anderem ein Ferienhaus in Key Colony Beach. Hauptangelplatz war Richtung auf der US 1 Richtung Norden Grassy Key. Die Brücke war sehr fischreich. Egal, bei welcher Tide.
> Ja, die Keys sind zwar super, aber auch die anderen Teile in Florida sind klasse - auch zum Fischen#6



Schönes Video! #6 und gut zu wissen, das gleich um die Ecke schon ein schöner Platz ist. Müsste dann ja in Laufdistanz sein?   bin mal gespannt, wie oft ich zum Angeln komme. Früh morgens und tagsüber, wenn Madame am Strand liegt, sollte drin sein. :vik:


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Nein, laufen ist zu weit. Aber die Brücke Richtung Key Colony Beach ist fußläufig und fischig! Unser Haus liegt rechts von der Straße direkt am Kanal. Im November kamen Tarpon-Schulen vorbei. Sie rollten überall!


----------



## Innos (9. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

:l Genial, danke!

Dann muss es jetzt nur noch schnellstens Mai werden, damit es endlich los gehen kann. :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Jedes Jahr Florida?|bigeyes

Mir wäre lieber du fliegst nicht jedes Jahr und dafür wird die Rute & Rolle billiger.:vik:


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Gönne mir doch meine Privatreisen  Und jedes Jahr wäre schön #:Muss mal mit meiner Frau sprechen


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Stimmt. Man sollte wenigstens fragen ob se mit will.#6


----------



## Marco74 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Danke fürs reinstellen. Ich fliege Sonntag nach Florida.
Eine Woche Cape Coral mit Haus am Salzwasser Kanal ;-) und die zweite Woche Ostküste.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Guten Flug, schöne Fänge und eine tolle Zeit! Schnell noch ein Tipp: Lovers Key State Park. Wir haben Snooks, Jacks und andere Räuber in den Wellen rauben gesehen. Der Strand ist so weitläufig, dass es immer ein Plätzchen zum Fischen gibt.:s


----------



## Marco74 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Danke für den Tip. War eh in der Überlegung.
Du meinst dann bestimmt die Strandseite und nicht die "Mangrovenseite" - korrekt?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Ah, jetzt bist Du sicher schon unterwegs. War übers Wochenende sehr eingespannt. Aber ja, die Strandseite ist top. :m


----------



## Marco74 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

So - wieder da. Eine Nachmittag waren wir auch auf Lovers Key. Snook habe ich nur gesehen, aber konnte ihn nicht übezeugen. Dafür gab es meine erste Spanish Mackerel und mit 18 inch (zur Gabelung) gar nicht klein.
Florida war toll. Nur beim nebenbei angeln (Ausnahme war eine geführte Kayaktour) gab es 12 neue Fischarten!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Willkommen zurück! War sicher schön relaxed unter der Sonne Floridas. 
Ja, die S-M geben auch gut Gas. Snook sehen und fangen sind meist eh zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe - beim nächsten Mal dann 
Bei wem habt Ihr die geführte Kajaktour gebucht?


----------



## Marco74 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

http://gulfcoastkayak.com/


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. April 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Danke! Habe ich mir gleich in meine Florida-Linkliste gepackt #6


----------



## angler19057 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

Hallo aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern
Ich fliege dieses Jahr das erste mal übern Teich mit meinem Schwieger und Enkelsohn  über Weihnachten und Silvester mit unseren Frauen nach Cape Coral.
Wir Männer sind leidenschaftliche Angler vor allem in Norwegen, und,das auch in Florida machen zu können bringt uns auf Höchstspannung. Leider haben wir für dieses Gebiet keine Erfahrungen. Welches Gerät, ( Was für eine Reiserute um alle Fischarten und Größen Wiederstehen zu können )Geflochtene oder Monofile, ist es besser mit einem Guide mit dem Boot raus zu fahren und was kostet sein Dienst. YouTube zeigt auch nur die Drills aber über die Gerätschaft wird nicht viel berichtet, Vielleicht kann uns jemand etwas hierzu sagen, nicht das wir wie die Frisöre mit nur einem Kamm dort ankommen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Marco74 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*

zufällig jemand die nächsten 2 wochen in Florida?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hochseeangeln und Hochzeit in Florida*



angler19057 schrieb:


> Hallo aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern
> Ich fliege dieses Jahr das erste mal übern Teich mit meinem Schwieger und Enkelsohn  über Weihnachten und Silvester mit unseren Frauen nach Cape Coral.
> Wir Männer sind leidenschaftliche Angler vor allem in Norwegen, und,das auch in Florida machen zu können bringt uns auf Höchstspannung. Leider haben wir für dieses Gebiet keine Erfahrungen. Welches Gerät, ( Was für eine Reiserute um alle Fischarten und Größen Wiederstehen zu können )Geflochtene oder Monofile, ist es besser mit einem Guide mit dem Boot raus zu fahren und was kostet sein Dienst. YouTube zeigt auch nur die Drills aber über die Gerätschaft wird nicht viel berichtet, Vielleicht kann uns jemand etwas hierzu sagen, nicht das wir wie die Frisöre mit nur einem Kamm dort ankommen. Danke im Voraus




Hi!
Ich war im Urlaub und habe jetzt erst Deinen Post gelesen. Werde mal was zusammenschreiben, was meiner Erfahrung nach passt.
Mit einem Guide hast Du eine Garantie, fängige Plätze zu befischen. Natürlich müssen die Fische mitspielen, aber meist klappt es auf Anhieb. Da brauchst Du Dir um Gerät und Lizenz keine Gedanken machen - wird alles gestellt. Wir waren mit Conway Chartes unterwegs. Captain John ist gut drauf und weiß, wo es rund geht ...
Beim Uferangeln setze ich auf der nächsten Reise auf eine Rute in 3 bis 3,30 Meter Länge. Denn meist fische ich an Stellen, wo Steinpackungen ins Wasser reichen. Gerade Grouper versuchen immer wieder, ins schützende Gestein zu flüchten. So ist der Hebel größer. Wurfgewicht: 100 bis 120 Gramm. Eine sensible Spitze ist von Vorteil, damit man auch das Köderspiel leichter Happen spürt. Eine 18er Geflochtene mit Fluorocarbon vorgeschaltet war bisher ausreichend. Allerdings fischte ich eine zu kurze und leichte Rute:. Eine Combi für alles gibt es leider nicht. Vom Boot fällt alles deutlich leichter aus. 

Schönen Sonntag, Elmar


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

Wie die Zeit vergeht. Jetzt bin ich schon fast 2 Wochen wieder in D.
Den ersten Teil haben wir an der Westküste verbracht. In Cape Coral ein Haus mit Wasserzugang gemietet und welch Wunder... nur 300m vom "River" also der offenen Lagune entfernt. Tja... gute Planung ist alles ;-)
Dazu für 5 Tage ein Angelkayak gemietet was dann direkt am Steg lag. Soviel zum Guten.
Falls jemand die Nachrichten über Florida verfolgt hat, wird er neben Hurricanes auch auf die Red Tide gestoßen sein. Eine Algenblüte, die zu massiven Fischsterben an der offenen Küste führte. Leider gab es, kaum als wir ankamen, die 2. Welle und wir konnten die wunderschönen Strände auf Sanibel und Lovers key nicht besuchen (und ich folglich nicht beangeln).
Eine geführte Kayaktour habe ich gemacht (und auch 3 Snook gefangen) und dazu war ich morgens bei Sonnenaufgang auf eigene Faust unterwegs. Hat Spaß gemacht und war auch mit einigen maßigen Snappern und Speckled Seatrout durchaus erfolgreich. Dazu noch raubende Delphine direkt neben dem Kayak... toll!
Gegen Mittag wurde es viel zu heiß und schwül und nachmittags/abends gab es Regen.


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

ein paar Bilder vom 1. Teil der Reise


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

Für den 2. Teil der Reise ging es an die Ostküste. Genauer gesagt nach Fort Pierce an ein sehr angelfreundliches Hotel am Inlet zum offenen Atlantik.
https://www.hutchinsonplazahotel.com/

Was ist ein Inlet? Wenn man sich die Karte um Fort Pierce ansieht, stößt man auf den sog. Indian River. Dabei handelt es sich um eine ca. 200km Lagune (oder wir würde es Bodden nennen), die sich nur an 4 Stelle in den offenen Atlantik entwässert. Bei auflaufendem bzw ablaufendem Wasser herrscht dort eine Strömung wie mitten in der Elbe. Richtung Ufer wird sie durch Stege etwas gebrochen. Unser Hotel hatte einen langen Steg, der als Bootsliegeplatz und der vordere Teil als Angelpier diente.
Mit Fishlights, die nachts die Fische (besonders Snook) anlockten ;-)


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

Der Steg am Tage und bei Nacht...


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

Aber Snook sehen und fangen sind zwei Dinge. Es waren nachts wirklich viele, verdammt viele Snook zu sehen, aber diese waren verdammt zickig bei dem Befischungsdruck. Meistens kamen sie wie Forellen im Bach hoch, haben sich ein Shrimp oder ein Fischchen aus der Strömung geschnappt und dann wieder absinken lassen. Aber grad e das macht den Reiz ja aus ;-)

Ich lernte nette Angler kennen, half ihnen beim live bait fangen und angelte abends immer 2 Stunden (auch wenn meine Frau von dauernd redet ;-).
Entweder ließ ich live bait (shrimp oder Köfi) wieder und wieder durch den heißen Bereich driften oder ich warf mit dem Kunstköder meines Vertrauens. Der Lerneffekt setzte ein und ich fing meine Snnoks.
Highlight war der eine Abend mit drei Snooks. Der Größte mit 33 inch nahm einen Fisch neben einem Pfeiler und raste sofort unter den Pier und wickelte sich um die Pfeiler. Wie ich ihn mit Geschick und Gewalt befreien konnte, weiß ich nicht - aber es klappte. Ein Mitangler kletterte an der Seite runter und konnte ihn landen.


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

mein größter Snook, Eric (Mitangler) mit Frau, ein weiterer Snnok und der Kunstköder meines Vertrauens...


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich auch den offenenen Atlantik beangeln und eine offshore Kayak Tour machen. Beides wurde von permanent starken Ostwind zu nichte gemacht. Ein weitere Inshore Kayak Tour habe ich ersatzweise unternommen. War auch interessant - wir haben lebende Meeräschen direkt an Steilwänden von Villen angeboten. Das gab auch Snooks ( der Größte ging verloren, als ich ihn stoppen musste) und Jacks. Meinen ersten Tarpon konnte ich auch auf Kunstköder haken, aber beim 5. Sprung, der über das Kayak ging, habe ich den Babytarpon (ca. 90cm) verloren.


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

Alles zusammen ein schöner Urlaub. Neben 12 Fischarten und Dephinen haben wir unsere ersten Manatees gesehen, Meeresschildkröten und auch große Landschildkröten waren im Stadtpark zu sehen. Ich würde wahrscheinlich nicht Ende September/ Anfang Oktober noch einmal als Zeitpunkt wählen. Durch den Regen war es - grade an der Westküste - um die Mittagszeit einfach unerträglich schwül-heiß.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Oktober 2018)

Trotz aller Widrigkeiten echt tolle Snooks! Ich finde die Jungs auch einfach klasse. Und die schmecken noch super. Das mit der Frau kenne ich ;-) Das Schöne in Florida ist einfach, dass man wirklich fast überall fischen kann. Und die meisten Hotelstege sind mit Licht ausgestattet - perfekt! Die Fischerei in den Kanälen ist wirklich spannend, weil alles beißen kann. DerJack ging sicher gut ab! Ich hatte damals in Cape Coral auch einen Baby-Tarpon am Band. Mehr in der Luft als im Wasser. 
Ja, die Zeit ist wirklich heiß und schwül. Ich hoffe, 2019 wieder im November oder noch im Mai (hoffentlich liest meine Frau nicht mit) starten zu können.


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2018)

Snooks sind super! Vielseitig von den Angelmethoden, zickig, lecker (ich hatte zwei im Entnahmefenster) und man braucht kein teures Boot!


----------



## Gunnar (19. Oktober 2018)

Für mich geht es im Mai 2019 wieder nach Clearwater Beach. Mit der Fliegenrute lassen sich vom Strand schöne Snooks, Spotted Seatrout, Ladyfish, Jacks und andere Fische fangen. Die Tarpons ziehen weiter draußen ihre Kreise. Habs mehrfach mit einem Guide auf Tarpons versucht, Fische gefunden ja, angeworfen ja, Bisse leider nein.


----------

